# skin pocket revison



## DCmills2 (Jun 20, 2008)

What code would you use to do a skin pocket revision when the ICD9 reason is Radiation field is to close to the Aicd and the pocket needs to be moved?
Any ideas from anyone? thanks in Advance


----------



## ylester (Jun 20, 2008)

*Revision of Pocket*

Look at 33223; Revision of skin pocket for single or dual chamber pacing cardioverter-defibrillator.  You may need a modifer depending on the situation or other factors so check that as well. 

Hope this helps.
Ylester


----------



## catrob0805 (Dec 18, 2008)

*skin pocket revision/dx*



DCmills2 said:


> What code would you use to do a skin pocket revision when the ICD9 reason is Radiation field is to close to the Aicd and the pocket needs to be moved?
> Any ideas from anyone? thanks in Advance



What dx code are you using for this?  I just had a similar case come up this week, and not sure how to code ICD9.


----------

